# MD5 mismatch when trying to restore CWM 5.0.2.7



## shinymetalass (Feb 25, 2012)

I backed up last night in anticipation of loading the 2.2 update (from within CWM, it appeared to run normally). Well, I had some trouble with the flash so I decided to restore my backup and got an MD5 mismatch and it didn't restore. I was crushed







Any idea why this would happen or how to fix it?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

This just happens sometimes with the Stratosphere and CWM nandroids... Seems to me there was a work-around to force it to restore, but I can't seem to find it right now. Otherwise your only choice is to follow the instructions in this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...lacementrepair/ to get back to factory defaults and start over. Might be better to just flash the EI2 Stock Rooted Debloated CWM Image here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15848-ei2stockodincwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/, it is completely stock except with root, including all bloat.


----------

